# 2.1 Speakers under 1.5k



## k_v (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi , im looking to get a new 2.1 speaker set . Budget is < 1500 Rupees . 

Purpose of use is music and movies . Music would be mostly metal . 

Any help would be appreciated 

thanks!


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 12, 2010)

Altec lansing VS2621 for approx rs 1550.
'It is the best in its class' enough said coz i've got one and it rocks striking the perfect balance between bass and clarity.


----------



## k_v (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply. I had read about these . Can you tell me where you got em for 1550 ?? Coz wherever i've checked , they're in the range from 1800-1900


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2010)

VS2621 is definitely a good model. and yes it costs around 1800 bucks.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey what about creative sbs A300.its nice and i am using it.it costs you 1400/-


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2010)

I think AL BXR-1121 or 1221 are better than SBS A300


----------



## k_v (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah . The Creative A300 is just awful at high volume . 

Well , Prime ABGB has listed the VS2621 on their website for 1700/- . I'll probably ask a few more shops(via phone) before making the purchase


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 12, 2010)

yes you are right.mine starts to shake at high volume.(but it won't bother me at all as i never rised its volume more than 50% most of the times it runs at 25-30% at that level its totally cool and perfect and you can also go up to 80-85% without any problem)but i think even from vs2621 you won't be free from that problem bcoz thats the difference between high and low range speakers.


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 12, 2010)

raman0890 said:


> Altec lansing VS2621 for approx rs 1550.
> 'It is the best in its class' enough said coz i've got one and it rocks striking the perfect balance between bass and clarity.



I use the VS2621 and its awesome. After burn-in it sounds even better


----------



## Juventis1981 (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought (Altec Lansing) VS2621  for around 1700 odd bucks( inclusive of shipping) from FishThedeal.com.  Sweet deal! A nice site with really funny messages.
Well about VS2621, absolutely mind blowing clarity compared to some of the logitech speakers I had previously purchased!. The design too  was really cool! It complements my home decor!


----------



## k_v (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright then , i'll probably buy it tomorrow . Thanks for the help


----------



## oval_man (Dec 13, 2010)

How about "Logitech LS21" price at Rs.875 only!

LS21 2.1 Stereo Speaker System


----------



## vickybat (Dec 13, 2010)

Asked my local dealer about logitech z -2300 and he said the price is around 2.1k!
I was shocked to hear it. He's gonna confirm me tommorow, bur he seemed pretty sure.

If the price is anywhere near 2.1k, then its goin to be one of the sweetest deals that there is.


----------



## k_v (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay guys, i have bought the VS2621s. They sound pretty awesome already . Absolutely love the design though . Cheers


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

@ desiibond
Buddy how is logitech z313? It costs 1.6k in my place.


----------



## Apurv (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey so how does the VS2621 perform in terms of bass etc and isnt there a problem for the missing option for bass adjustments?What was the final price u got it for?


----------



## k_v (Jan 2, 2011)

Apurv said:


> Hey so how does the VS2621 perform in terms of bass etc and isnt there a problem for the missing option for bass adjustments?What was the final price u got it for?



They're really good! Needed about couple of days to burn in , but since then they've been awesome. The bass response is just about perfect . Not earth-shaking heavy but very sizeable . 

The absence of bass adjustment hasn't been a problem for me as i've never had to change anything .  Got them for 1700 Rupees. If there's one term you could associate with these beauties , it is 'Bang For Buck' 

Let me know if you need anything .


----------



## Juventis1981 (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with K_V they are bang for the buck speaker systems. Bas is absolutely mind blowing and the treble is decent.
Worth a buy


----------



## Apurv (Jan 3, 2011)

Thnx mates got the babies today 
And loving them......


----------

